# Should OC Transpo bus drivers have to call out stops in both French and English?



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2008)

Poll Link

Should OC Transpo bus drivers have to call out stops in both French and English? 

Yes   10% 
No   90% 
  
Total Votes for this Question: 1461  

In response to this article.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jan 2008)

IMHO, this guy is a douche who just likes stirring the pot. I found that OC Transpo was one of the best transit systems that the country has, and it's people very professional.

Suing because the driver never says "Bonjour" to you in the morning? Gimme a break. And announcing the stations in English and French? The station names in Ottawa are unilingual enough. If you don't understand "Leeds Station" and need the driver to say "Station Leeds", you may have some problems.

And 6 grand for not being able to order a Pop in French? I wish I'd jumped on that bandwagon! What's the French word for "Coca-Cola" ? This guy embodies the definiton of a Troll.

Edit; before anyone says anything about my understanding the situation :

Oui, je suis un Canadien-Français, d'origine Acadien.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Oui, je suis un Canadien-Français, d'origine Acadien.



Moi aussi, je suis Acadienne.  ;D


----------



## Reccesoldier (28 Jan 2008)

Shouldn't have to call out stops at all.  Handicapped persons should inform the Bus driver of any need to be informed when they come on the bus.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jan 2008)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> Shouldn't have to call out stops at all.  Handicapped persons should inform the Bus driver of any need to be informed when they come on the bus.



Agreed, actually. That's what the bell is for. If you are unsure of the station, or have a disability, then inform the driver.

I know some drivers announce all the main stops, some don't. I just saw it as a courtesy on the drivers part.


----------



## karl28 (28 Jan 2008)

I read the article and I think I have to give my head a shake .  I can understand the person frustration about not being served in his language  but to actually sue some one over it ?  especially when that person is in English Canada  sheesh what next  :. 
       My next question is if he wins this does this mean the next time when I am in Quebec and some taxi driver or restaurant worker doesn't serve me in English I can sue them for not providing me with my official language of choice  :


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jan 2008)

Well once Canada catches up with the excellent transportation system in Europe and installs an automated system that announces the next stop in whatever language is required then this won't be an issue.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (28 Jan 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well once Canada catches up with the excellent transportation system in Europe and installs an automated system that announces the next stop in whatever language is required then this won't be an issue.



I think they proposed that solution but the city decided not to go ahead with it because it would cost too much money to install. Just like our light rail issues in Ottawa, it seems this issue will go on for a long time.


----------



## Shec (28 Jan 2008)

Comment dits-on "Hurdman" a Francais?


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jan 2008)

Unless I misread the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, NB is the only province with entrenched bilingualism.  Though there may be unofficial policy in the Ottawa region to do things in both languages, and given that OC Transpo is not a federal crown corporation (I think), then there is no legal grounds for suing.  No?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2008)

Should OC Transpo bus drivers have to call out stops in both French and English? 

Yes   9% 
No   91% 
  
Total Votes for this Question: 3386 @ 2101hrs NST


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2008)

Michel Thibodeau is a grumpy old man at a very early age.  I just saw him on the news, and he does speak English.  His little crusade for Francophone rights has gone to the extreme.  His inability to order a 7 Up in French or a Coke is his problem.  Order a Pepsi.  As for Dual signage on the Buses.  What a Twit.  I can see the 95 buses now  Orleans/Orleans,  Trim/Trim or Baseline/Baseline.   This is a friggin Separatist who probably lost his job with the Language Police when he moved to Ontario for cheaper Taxes, and now makes a living suing everyone for not speaking French to him.   :


----------



## Jammer (28 Jan 2008)

...but how dare we expect the same in return if we cross into Hull?
BILL 101 or death!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.J (28 Jan 2008)

Listening to the news recently I believe I heard that OC Transpo is federally regulated as they cross provincial boundaries. So the OCOL may apply.  :


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2008)

WR said:
			
		

> Listening to the news recently I believe I heard that OC Transpo is federally regulated as they cross provincial boundaries. So the OCOL may apply.  :



As do the Gatineau Buses.  Do they offer English language service, even if only on the Ottawa side?  (I have never been on one, but I highly doubt it.)


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jan 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As do the Gatineau Buses.  Do they offer English language service, even if only on the Ottawa side?  (I have never been on one, but I highly doubt it.)



The Gatineau buses offer traditional French service -they're surly and ignore all passengers, regardless of their linguistic affiliation.


----------



## davidk (28 Jan 2008)

Traditional French service? I'm an English Quebecer, and I resent that.

Still, God help me if I ever suggest to a Montreal bus driver that he call stops in English...


----------



## J.J (28 Jan 2008)

It has several years since I have been on a city bus. I have only been in Ottawa for a year now, but I have never seen a transit bus from the dark side...oops...I mean Gatineau over here, but then again I am generally looking at the "scenery" downtown and not the transportation.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2008)

WR said:
			
		

> It has several years since I have been on a city bus. I have only been in Ottawa for a year now, but I have never seen a transit bus from the dark side...oops...I mean Gatineau over here, but then again I am generally looking at the "scenery" downtown and not the transportation.  ;D



WHAT!  You've never had a Timmies in the Rideau Center and watched those blue and white buses from across the river driving up and down Rideau Street........My God man, where have you been!    ;D


----------



## J.J (28 Jan 2008)

I have led a sheltered life....  

I try to go downtown as much as possible in the spring and summer just to _people _ watch. I should start looking at what is driving in front of me and not who is walking/running by more often.


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2008)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> Traditional French service? I'm an English Quebecer, and I resent that.
> 
> Still, God help me if I ever suggest to a Montreal bus driver that he call stops in English...



Show me a bus driver that announces bus stops in ANY language!
Pte Krystal - your replies continue to be one sided & lead people to believe something that is not necessarily true.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jan 2008)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> Traditional French service? I'm an English Quebecer, and I resent that.
> 
> Still, God help me if I ever suggest to a Montreal bus driver that he call stops in English...


According to the Charter, they don't have to in Quebec.


----------



## davidk (28 Jan 2008)

Geo - I've heard it announced  several times, several different routes - 24, 80, 103, 165... All in French, though. Granted, it's not required in any language, I'm just referencing the recent news item in which a certain newspaper reported how 'difficult' it is to be served in French in Montreal.


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2008)

But the undercover reporter couldn't get a job when she tried to get hired in Westmount.... go figure!


MsM tries to manipulate news to create SENSATIONAL NEWS..... and I resent it!


----------



## davidk (28 Jan 2008)

Point taken, Geo.


----------



## Franko (28 Jan 2008)

How about this, the bus drivers say nothing to anyone.         :

The guy likes to stir the shyte pot and nothing more. 

$6000 compensation for out of pocket expenses for a flight between Montreal and Ottawa because he couldn't order a 7up in French?

Come on....get a life.

Regards


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2008)

What an a$$hat


----------



## Shec (29 Jan 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Gatineau buses offer traditional French service -they're surly and ignore all passengers, regardless of their linguistic affiliation.



To be fair IMHO Gatineau's STO is a better service than Ottawa's OCcasional Transpo.   I was able to compare and contrast them a couple of years ago while being linguistically re-programmed at Club Asticou and found STO to be more efficient of the 2.  Surly or not at least they religiously kept to their schedule.  Maybe its got something to do with a smaller area to service or maybe its got something to do with focussing their energy on the business of transportation rather than getting distracting by the politically correct noise that detracts from it.  In any event I didn't have to waste any of whatever time I have in this world waiting for STO to show up.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jan 2008)

OC Transpo is a federal undertaking, subject to federal legislative jurisdiction in the area of labour relations. 

The specifically federal aspect of OC Transpo must be considered - it is a public bus line providing interprovincial service. The provision of a public bus service going into Quebec is its dominant federal characteristic.

Parliament can assert exclusive legislative jurisdiction excluding the application of provincial statutes to the specifically federal aspects of such things or persons...

http://www.accessandprivacy.gov.on.ca/english/order/mun/m-13.html

Ottawa City Bilingualism Policy:Language of Service 
http://ottawa.ca/city_hall/policies/bilingualism_policy/index_en.html

Take the necessary steps to provide at all times the appropriate number of bilingual employees within work units; 
By appointing employees meeting the language requirements of the unit where the vacancy occurs or by providing language training to new incumbents...


----------



## Reccesoldier (29 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> OC Transpo is a federal undertaking, subject to federal legislative jurisdiction in the area of labour relations.
> 
> The specifically federal aspect of OC Transpo must be considered - it is a public bus line providing interprovincial service. The provision of a public bus service going into Quebec is its dominant federal characteristic.
> 
> ...



Eh?



> *City Council sets transit policies and guides the implementation of service*. The Director of Transit Services is responsible for operating the transit system within the set policies and budgets, and reports to the Deputy City Manager, Planning, Transit and the Environment (PTED), who in turn reports to Transit Committee and Council. Nine members of the Council are appointed to the Transit Committee which meets semi-monthly.
> 
> As a *public enterprise operating on behalf of the citizens of Ottawa*, all decisions receive public scrutiny. Council and Transit Committee meetings at City Hall are open to the public.
> 
> ...



http://www.octranspo.com/about_index.asp?lang=E

The City of Ottawa is NOT a federal jurisdiction like Washington DC.  It is a city, the same as any other, the only difference being that the city co-operates with the federal government where possible but is NOT dictated to by it.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jan 2008)

Reccesoldier, I stand corrected, my refs were dated prior to the following:
 :-[
The former Ottawa-Carleton Regional Transit Commission (OCRTC) was organized in 1972 and traded as “OC Transpo.” OCRTC was abolished in 2001 when the local authorities of all suburbs and rural townships within the Regional Municipality of Ottawa-Carleton, and the RMOC itself, were amalgamated into an expanded City of Ottawa. The municipal transport undertaking continues to trade as “OC Transpo.”)


----------



## Kilroy (2 Feb 2008)

I love some of the stuff the guy said in the article. First off:

Thibodeau is a frequent bus rider ----  If he is a frequent rider, why is he only NOW complaining about it?? Did he just now find out he can sue and get money?? Why did he not say something before??

And another thing he also says:

"This is my city and my country and two peoples founded this country -- the English and the French -- and we have decided to live with each other," said Thibodeau.  -----   and the Indians had the country before these two peoples, so should the bus drivers be expected to great people in every single native dialect as well?? What about Ukrainian people who come to this country, once they become citizens it is their country too. Should Ukrainian also be a language used to great passengers?? How about Dutch, or russian, or Bosnian, or japanese, or "insert language here"  I guess what this Thibodeau guy REALLY wants is for the bus driver to great passengers in basically every language on earth. Should make for an interesting bus ride, when the driver has to spend three hours when greating a passenger, so he can insure he greats him or her in thier language of choice. This Thibdeau guy obviously speaks english, so he can obviously understand the word hello, so in my opinion he was greated in a lnaguage the guy can understand!!!!!!


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2008)

Don't forget the Vikings!, The Vikings got here 1st!


----------



## danchapps (3 Feb 2008)

I noticed while on the TTC yesterday (for the first time in well over a year) that there is an LED board mounted behind the drivers head that displays the next stop. As well, there is a voice (Not the driver, because talking all day would create a workplace hazard) that says in a nice calm, clear voice "Next stop Royal York Road". All OC Transpo would have to do is ask the TTC about it, then get the voice to say "Next stop, Arrêt prochain [insert stop here]". Or maybe they'd have the French first, I don't know. As far as I'm concerned you can never please everyone, and people have nothing better to do than complain. At least the driver is acknowledging their existence.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2008)

How about this:  Everyone who wants the bus drivers to announce the next stop, in any language, goes out and lays $7,000 on the purchase of my new device.  It is similar to what is rented in major museums and art galleries and such, except you get to own it after you purchase it.  It will be hooked up to a number of sensors throughout the major bus routes and you will have announcements prior to the next stop as to what it is.  These devices will be programned in English, Chinese, Japanese, German, Italian, Farsi, Swedish and Ukrainian.  In between stops there will be advertising for shops located in that vicinity.  I gotta make a buck somehow.


----------

